# possible injury



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

hi
while moving my 8 " black from smaller tank to bigger 40 gall i took the fish out but accidently it torn opened the net and fell down for some time till i managed to get him back into a small bucket and put back in tank he seems ok no injury bit i did put in stress coat i was almost bitten on toe by black whats the best way to move i need is stronger net or what let me know thanks


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Best way is to usually use a bucket... you would want to slowly put it in the tank and then sort of coral him into the bucket and then place a cover over it and slowly take it out of the water. If it will be in the bucket for an extended time, be sure to keep an aerator going in the bucket.

Also, an 8" fish in a 40 gallon tank doesnt give it much room IMO.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Best way is to usually use a bucket... you would want to slowly put it in the tank and then sort of coral him into the bucket and then place a cover over it and slowly take it out of the water. If it will be in the bucket for an extended time, be sure to keep an aerator going in the bucket.
> 
> Also, an 8" fish in a 40 gallon tank doesnt give it much room IMO.


hi i forgot
do you any guy selling black diamond in size 8-9" there one on the thread but he doesnt seem to answer i have sent him 03 p.m let me know if you have anyone selling cheap and willing to ship zip code 19551 thanks bud
shabbir


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds good... just keep in mind chimples which are rather unsightly and tend to occur when a fish is kept in a small tank.

As far as cheap black diamonds... I dont think there is such a thing... they are rare fish to begin with in the hobby for the most part... Rodgers Aquatics has a couple left I think, other than that not many people sell them.


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

therizman1 said:


> Sounds good... just keep in mind chimples which are rather unsightly and tend to occur when a fish is kept in a small tank.
> 
> As far as cheap black diamonds... I dont think there is such a thing... they are rare fish to begin with in the hobby for the most part... Rodgers Aquatics has a couple left I think, other than that not many people sell them.


What are chimples??


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

john2798 said:


> Sounds good... just keep in mind chimples which are rather unsightly and tend to occur when a fish is kept in a small tank.
> 
> As far as cheap black diamonds... I dont think there is such a thing... they are rare fish to begin with in the hobby for the most part... Rodgers Aquatics has a couple left I think, other than that not many people sell them.


What are chimples??
[/quote]

A chimple is when the fish rubs its chin on the glass too much, it gets a sort of callast on its chin, will be raw flesh in the beginning and then heal over to be a big bump on their chin. Kind of like a big pimple but on their chin... thus chimple


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

noone makes a stong enought net use 2 or 3 nets combioned into 1 net


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah i go through nets like crazy has to be a better way


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

awfraser said:


> noone makes a stong enought net use 2 or 3 nets combioned into 1 net


Use a pail... 
I use an oval kitty litter pail. 
It fits in the tank nice and is long enough for most fish once you stand it up


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Sounds good... just keep in mind chimples which are rather unsightly and tend to occur when a fish is kept in a small tank.
> 
> As far as cheap black diamonds... I dont think there is such a thing... they are rare fish to begin with in the hobby for the most part... Rodgers Aquatics has a couple left I think, other than that not many people sell them.


hi bud
thanks i didnt mean black diamond are cheap they are rare i have one from george he has chimples chin bump i meant like guys selling on piranha fury ones asking $100 obo but dont reply i can afford that its cheap i payed almost $250 for my black rhom from george but its quality fish is in perfect shape anyway i am in touch with rodgers aquatics thanks 
shabbir


----------

